# What Routers Have 100% Success With Unsupported MRV-Be Honest



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Recently I decided to change routers again, do not want the fee attatched with mine from Charter. Anyway what I have from Charter is a Netgear-CGD24G cable modem gateway. Prior to that I was using a Linksys CM100 modem and a Linksys WRT54G2 router. If I remember right I was experiencing drop offs from my Directv receivers so I went with Charters wireless gateway...It works perfectly just that the price per month is not.

Yesterday I purchased a Netgear WNR2000 and had a hell of a time getting all items to see or communicate properly and I used it with my Linksys CM100 modem. I found little help online or anything about my issues but there was one post I found where an individual had another model with same kind of problem. So I returned it to Best Buy and was dumb enough to get another Linksys but this time a Linksys E2000. I now realize why I went with Charters gateway. The Linksys would not hold a connection for MRV period. It has been returned also and now I am back to working 100% with my Netgear CGD24G. I would like to purchase one but are MSO dependent. This is for hardwired setup not wireless...no wireless stories please.

Anybody that can share what routers work with "unsupported MRV" please post about it here.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

My Linksys WRT54G works perfectly with either DECA or Ethernet for MRV, D*oD and TVApps.

*No UPnP, no reserved / fixed / out of range / wacky IP addresses, no port forwarding; just proper configuration and DHCP addressing.*

Two HR24-500's and one H24-100 with a white DECA module.

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

upmichigan said:


> Recently I decided to change routers again, do not want the fee attatched with mine from Charter. Anyway what I have from Charter is a Netgear-CGD24G cable modem gateway. Prior to that I was using a Linksys CM100 modem and a Linksys WRT54G2 router. If I remember right I was experiencing drop offs from my Directv receivers so I went with Charters wireless gateway...It works perfectly just that the price per month is not.
> 
> Yesterday I purchased a Netgear WNR2000 and had a hell of a time getting all items to see or communicate properly and I used it with my Linksys CM100 modem. I found little help online or anything about my issues *but there was one post I found where an individual had another model with same kind of problem.* So I returned it to Best Buy and was dumb enough to get another Linksys but this time a Linksys E2000. I now realize why I went with Charters gateway. The Linksys would not hold a connection for MRV period. It has been returned also and now I am back to working 100% with my Netgear CGD24G. I would like to purchase one but are MSO dependent. This is for hardwired setup not wireless...no wireless stories please.
> 
> Anybody that can share what routers work with "unsupported MRV" please post about it here.


Referring to this thread? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182027
If you had DSL I'd recommend the Zoom X6 which worked great when I had DSL. Still use it for my LAN gateway/DHCP/DNS even though I went cable internet.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you looking for any functionality above and beyond MRV? I.E. On Demand, Mediashare, DirecTv2PC, etc. If not, it may be easier for you to put the DVR's on an ethernet switch not attached to the router. 

There's a lot of factors involved with networking, but I've successfully installed many off-the-shelf routers for friends with D* without issue. When dealing with DVR's using static IP's with addresses outside of the DHCP pool will eliminate many potential issues.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> Are you looking for any functionality above and beyond MRV? I.E. On Demand, Mediashare, DirecTv2PC, etc. If not, it may be easier for you to put the DVR's on an ethernet switch not attached to the router.


Actually I am using my WRT54G2 as a switch in the livingroom attatched to the cat5 outlet/to cable modem gateway. It works perfect in rooms without switch. Switch is not an issue or part of the question. Im just trying to verify what routers work in a hardwired enviroment simple setup and either using upnp or not.

I just found a guy on Ebay selling CGD24G's but they are not docsis 3.0 and only wireless G. I have no plan going N. I just purchased one new in box for $63 free shipped. 8 left.

It amazes me how this unit works and as I stated in original post and the other setups do not.

On demand works, media share works, MRV works unsupported mode, TV aps work...I do not use DirecTv2PC.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My Netgear WNDR3700 router, used along with a Netgear GS608NA switch, has never had a single hiccup or studder in an unsupported MRV system. From any TV in the house, even trickplay functions work as fast as if I was directly operating the source DVR. The Netgear boxes are both 1 GB pieces, if that makes any difference, as of course the router also serves my wireless home computer network. I'd recommend them completely.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Now that I think about it I believe my neighbor uses the Netgear WNR2000 you mentioned. I tried to check, but he's not home... I helped him with his unsupported setup earlier this year and he's been going strong ever since. I'd have to confirm to be sure though. 

Can you provide any specifics on your network? Static IP's, DHCP, or combo? Any subnets, VLANS? At the very least MRV should work with that router, other things may need further configuration.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

I tried and tried using that thing... I use static ip's for two pc's and one laptop with open dns. Directv HR24's/H23 static ip's using open dns, Vonage static ip (cannot set dns so its charters), HP wireless printer is a reserved address as is Roku. WRT54G2 is of course static being it is a switch, port 1 is the port being fed from gateway. Cat5e in home. Im going to stick with what works...it would be helpful for others for us to share what works because there is little info anywhere! Network is DHCP only using 192.168.0.2 to .4 and the static ips are elsewhere. 255.255.255.0 subnet.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> Now that I think about it I believe my neighbor uses the Netgear WNR2000 you mentioned. I tried to check, but he's not home... I helped him with his unsupported setup earlier this year and he's been going strong ever since. I'd have to confirm to be sure though.
> 
> Can you provide any specifics on your network? Static IP's, DHCP, or combo? Any subnets, VLANS? At the very least MRV should work with that router, other things may need further configuration.


If this is indeed the router your neighbor has please post the configuration. refer to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182027 for what I've tried.
I'd like to eliminate the Zoom X6 but currently is the only way MRV will work. I set a small DHCP IP pool (5 IP addresses). Tried assigning IP with everything set by MAC and also everything with static IP. All IP addresses were outside of that pool. Single network at 192.168.1.x. No VLAN just a simple one segment LAN.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

ya the WNR2000 I had was a version 2 also....could not for the life of me get it to work!!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

upmichigan said:


> ya the WNR2000 I had was a version 2 also....could not for the life of me get it to work!!


I'll definitely post back when I can verify what the neighbor has. Did you try removing everything from the network except DVR's and WNR2000 by chance?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I had unsupported MRV working fine with a Linksys WRT160N v3 router with DD-WRT software. I also set it up to use reserved DHCP addressing for my receivers.

- Merg


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

This is the setup that I currently use and it works fine:

HR20-700 - Wired to an 8 port switch
HR20-100 - Wired to an 8 port switch
This 8 port switch goes to another switch (4-port) to connect in the ATT U-Verse Gateway.
HR22-100 - Wired to the 4 port switch that goes to the same gateway.

I just recently had U-Verse installed and it all works fine.

I had the same setup with the ATT DSL modem/router that I had before.

All receivers are set to Static IP's and using the ATT DNS servers.

All items on my network are static IP's except for a portable, Wii and an iPhone that I have.

I hope that this helps.

Michael.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> My Netgear WNDR3700 router, used along with a Netgear GS608NA switch, has never had a single hiccup or studder in an unsupported MRV system. From any TV in the house, even trickplay functions work as fast as if I was directly operating the source DVR. The Netgear boxes are both 1 GB pieces, if that makes any difference, as of course the router also serves my wireless home computer network. I'd recommend them completely.


Like Carl I am running the NetGear WNDR3700AV Gig Router and I have used a NetGear GS108 Switch......


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> I'll definitely post back when I can verify what the neighbor has. Did you try removing everything from the network except DVR's and WNR2000 by chance?


Yes everything disconnected, and also set DVR's and H23 network options to defaults and powered off, then set them up manual. Weird thing also one of the HR24s I think was picking up the gateway address as dns...not even charters. That was enough for me to quit.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 54g router and the problems I have(and still do) is that MRV and DTV2PC only pick up wifes playlist but not mine. Tried everything but no luck.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

upmichigan said:


> Yes everything disconnected, and also set DVR's and H23 network options to defaults and powered off, then set them up manual. Weird thing also one of the HR24s I think was picking up the gateway address as dns...not even charters. That was enough for me to quit.


Neighbor has a Netgear WNR3500, so I was incorrect. I looked at the settings and remembered that I had to clone his computer's MAC address to get it to work. The rest is pretty standard; static IP's for everything, and a small range DHCP pool.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had a Linksys WRT 600N during the tests - wired / wireless and now DECA. No problem.

It's running dd-wrt.


----------



## aquatic (Nov 3, 2005)

WNDR3700--WAN over to the motorola DOCSIS3.0 Cable modem (ComCrap), Port 1 over to a Gig Switch, 8 port for the wiring closet needs. Port 2 drops downstairs to the WNR2000 that serves the wireless needs, and the HR20 (as well as Wii, and Roku box) are wired into. Got the 600N?? wireless Bridge for the HR21 in the MBR, and it works great. 

I'm about to remove the wireless connection and replace it with a netgear powerline solution (too lazy to pull another ethernet drop) and add in an HR24 and an H24 for some additional TV viewing rooms. I don't expect any issues. Worst case, is that I'll move things around a bit and dedicate a router/switch and network to the MRV, and connect 'em up at the Cable modem/Main router--basically separate the MRV traffic from the Home Computer network.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Everything works perfect with my Linksys wrt54gl. MRV unsupported, direct2pc, mediashare, DOD, etc (last 12 months). Just added 2 Trendnet gigabite green 5 port switches yesterday. All plug and play and absolutely no issues.

Everthing wired.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a wrt54gs, running dd-wrt and have never had any issues with my unsupported MRV setup. I use reserved IPs in the dhcp table for my DirecTV boxes..


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm using a Westell 9100EM (Verizon branded) router. Wired MRV works great between my HR24-500 and HR21-700. Addresses are 1-day leases from DHCP.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

my prestige310 works.. of course it doesn't have upnp and was built in 2000 :lol:


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Qwest DSL using a Actiontec Q1000. All drops on the system (18 total) are fixed IPs except for the Blu-Ray player and security system. I do have a small DHCP pool for visitors to use (10 assigned addresses). Even though it says UPnP is enabled, I needed to manually assign the address pairs for each HR2x. Been this way since Beta testing (direct Cat5e) and never hasd a problem with dropped boxes. I eventutallly switched to full DECA and still have never had a problem.


----------

